
Don't Confide? The App White House Leakers Love Could Have Exposed All Users - r721
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/03/08/vulnerabilities-in-confide-white-house-trump-leaks/
======
r721
[http://www.ioactive.com/pdfs/IOActive-Security-Advisory-
Conf...](http://www.ioactive.com/pdfs/IOActive-Security-Advisory-Confide-
Messaging-Ap.pdf)

